# Marching Orders !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I hate cleaning fish ! but occasionally my wife insists I bring some home and today was that day, --"Marching Orders"
With the current mud and high water I decided my best options were hybrids or saugeyes, she refuses to eat Catfish or trout and I'm reluctant to kill a hybrid so, saugeyes it was. Armed myself with  my spinning gear,a bag of 1/4 oz jig heads, a few 3" curlytails and a thermos of coffee, shouldn't have to clean any for at least a month or two.














Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice mess of fish you have there.
I with you on that fish cleaning. People would always say to me they thought it was odd that I didn't bring home all my fish and eat them. My comment would usually be something on the order that people who play golf don't eat the golf balls.
I'll clean enough crappie for 1 or 2 meals a month for us and everything else go back.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Nice mess of fish you have there.
> I with you on that fish cleaning. Peop
> I'll clean enough crappie for 1 or 2 meals a month for us and everything else go back.


 I probably keep a dozen Wbass in a few weeks and that will be it for me until fall, then I'll kill a couple more saugeyes, I'd rather keep Fishing than come home and clean-em.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

many many yrs ago I kept and cleaned just about everything I could catch. but now days I just don't clean fish very often. when we go to erie either my son cleans them or we break down a pay to have them cleaned, I just refuse to clean them anymore.

CONGRATS on a nice stringer of fish! looks like some great eating there.
sherman


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Have a fish fry for some friends! Eat the Saugeye and throw back the white bass unless u take out the red meat and eat them right away...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just figure I'll stop at Frisch's and get a fish sandwich for lunch and be done with it. We may keep a mess of crappie when we go to Ky Lake in 10 days.
My wife wants me to go back to butchering my own deer again too. My answer is NO. If I have to butcher them I'll quit hunting.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

1more said:


> Have a fish fry for some friends! Eat the Saugeye and throw back the white bass unless u take out the red meat and eat them right away...


 I like the Wbass just as much as the saugeyes,( I know some folks don't enjoy them) I put the last 5-6 of the day on ice and clean-em as soon as I get home, normally cook them without freezing, taste fine to me.
GOOD luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

garhtr said:


> I like the Wbass just as much as the saugeyes,( I know some folks don't enjoy them) I put the last 5-6 of the day on ice and clean-em as soon as I get home, normally cook them without freezing, taste fine to me.
> GOOD luck and Good Fishing !


Yes, that's what I wanted to say they just don't freeze well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

garhtr said:


> I like the Wbass just as much as the saugeyes,( I know some folks don't enjoy them) I put the last 5-6 of the day on ice and clean-em as soon as I get home, normally cook them without freezing, taste fine to me.
> GOOD luck and Good Fishing !


we use to make trips to dale hollow just for the white bass run. if you put them on ice right away and clean all the red meat off the back of the fillet they taste great. I don't keep them anymore, just don't want to clean them.
sherman


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well your wife must be a happy.

I'm pretty sure if my wife gave me thos orders I couldn't catch a saug
for my life.....She'd have to eat a mess of smallmouth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Well your wife must be a happy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if my wife gave me thos orders I couldn't catch a saug
> for my life.....She'd have to eat a mess of smallmouth.


BLASPHEMY...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I hate cleaning fish ! but occasionally my wife insists I bring some home and today was that day, --"Marching Orders"
> With the current mud and high water I decided my best options were hybrids or saugeyes, she refuses to eat Catfish or trout and I'm reluctant to kill a hybrid so, saugeyes it was. Armed myself with  my spinning gear,a bag of 1/4 oz jig heads, a few 3" curlytails and a thermos of coffee, shouldn't have to clean any for at least a month or two.
> View attachment 234094
> View attachment 234096
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Very nice Terry When are we having them?????


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Dang. You caught more of those in one day than I have in the last year lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Very nice Terry When are we having them?????


 Tom, you can have everyone of them but you'll definitely be in for a fight with my wife.
She sent me back out a.m. to get a few more ( I hated every minute of it ) but that's definitely it for a while.
She can have one meal a week for 10 weeks, after that, I'm buying cod !







BTW-- I once had a delicious SMbass dinner on Kelly's Is, fried potatoes and pork beans, maybe the best meal I've ever had.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Tom, you can have everyone of them but you'll definitely be in for a fight with my wife.
> She sent me back out a.m. to get a few more ( I hated every minute of it ) but that's definitely it for a while.
> She can have one meal a week for 10 weeks, after that, I'm buying cod !
> View attachment 234114
> ...


maybe you should just invite me to go out with you the next time you go. I have never caught a saugeye in my life. wouldn't even know any place close to where I live that has them. I believe I would break down and clean a few of them.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I like the Wbass just as much as the saugeyes,( I know some folks don't enjoy them) I put the last 5-6 of the day on ice and clean-em as soon as I get home, normally cook them without freezing, taste fine to me.
> GOOD luck and Good Fishing !



Exactly Garhtr!! White bass are very good to eat... as long as you dont freez them! The faster they go in the oil.. the better they are.

... nice mess of saugs ya got too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Garhtr! Great job! Been struggling on da eye balls my way,but the crappos are making up for it!


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

garhtr, where did you go to get them??


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Garhtr! Great job! Been struggling on da eye balls my way,but the crappos are making up for it!


Sure wasn't my best winter for saugeye, I been struggling with the eyes and crappie since Christmas time  but I'm ready for some smoking hot W/bss action -- should be picking up real real soon, my favorite time of the year, hope it's a Good One.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeeze that's a good haul man!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

9Left said:


> Exactly Garhtr!! White bass are very good to eat... as long as you dont freez them! The faster they go in the oil.. the better they are.
> 
> ... nice mess of saugs ya got too!


The WB are good but only if every bit of red eat is cut off


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty bunch of fish


----------

